# Specialized status headset?



## BC Bomber (Mar 7, 2011)

looking at getting this headset for the status: Nukeproof Warhead 49EEOS Headset 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

just not sure what these numbers mean...

*S.H.I.S. Top Cup / Bottom Cup: EC49/38.1 - EC49/40
Headtube: Ø56x49.57mm*

will it fit?

thanks


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

It will fit the frame fine. What you need to worry about is if it'll fit your fork. Find out your fork's steertube size. The headset you have link is for a 1.5in steertube. The Status I comes with a tapered steertube, so if you're running that set-up then no, the Status II comes with a 1 1/8 steertube, so no. But if you're doing something with a custom fork that's 1.5 it'll work.


----------



## BC Bomber (Mar 7, 2011)

ya i've already got a 1.5 totem, thanks


----------



## ElJefe27167 (Sep 14, 2014)

So did this headset work? Isn't the cups permanently pressed into the Status frame? I just bought a 2014 Staus II with a Boxxer fork and I can not beleive it has loose ball (Caged) bearings in the headset. Any advice on a headset for this set up?
Thanks.


----------



## mczen (Mar 9, 2008)

Bringing this back from the dead to try and get some help with headset replacement. The current headset is for a straight 1 1/8 tube. I am trying to replace the fork with a new model that has a 1 1/8 - 1 1/2 tapered tube. Can this bike use an external lower bearing or do I need to find a semi-integrated internal? Any help would be appreciated. Or recommendations for a better than stock option.
Thanks.


----------

